

Ask HN: I have $10,000 Digital Ocean credit. Suggest me what to do with it - hasanatkazmi


======
jacooqs
Donate? By that I mean offer hosting to some good social enterprises or
organizations. That much credit can run small sites/apps for such
organizations for quite some time.

~~~
shepardrtc
Absolutely! Maybe talk to them about setting up a small fund where non-profits
can apply for some free credit.

------
munimkazia
I am just here to figure out how you managed to get that much credit.

------
subrat_rout
1\. Donate to some non-profit enterprise or open source software organization.
2\. Sell at 20%, 30% or 50% off. 3\. Save for future use.

------
zomg
try and sell it for a few bucks less than it's worth. do you need $10k worth
of credit to DO?

------
baruch
Start an EBS on Digital Ocean startup and save all costs of running it for a
while...

------
ftpaul
You can make your own hosting company using Digital Ocean company.

------
__Joker
Run some tor middle nodes.

------
speeq
Sent you an email to username @ gmail regarding one possible option.

~~~
hasanatkazmi
replied!

------
finalight
why did you even that that much amount of credits in the first place

------
jonathanive
Start a free CDN for open source projects.

~~~
hasanatkazmi
Thats a great idea actually!

------
coppolaemilio
Transfer some to me? No idea :P

------
jordsmi
Share some with HN :)

------
BrandonBradley
how do you get this much credit at once? i thought $100 was alot.

------
mc_hammer
sell it for 8-9k, invest in bitcoin

